# New to the Game



## Todd Lawill (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey all! I’m new to pretty much everything tractor related and me and my father in law just purchased a 1957 international harvester 240 to run a bush hog on his new farm. Just curious what everyone would recommend as far as what gear and rpm to Bush hog at for best results. Not sure if rpm really makes a difference or not but thought I would ask for any advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Todd! Opinions will vary and everyone here will sound off, but I like to run my equipment at about 2/3 full throttle because it's easier on the equipment especially if you hit s rock or stump. The blades are centrifugal force but I feel it's still easier on the entire drive train as well. In my opinion, I prefer to go slower, rather than faster. It's the same logic as running your truck down a horrible bumpy road. I tend to go slowly and preserve the vehicle while others would eat the heck out of the truck. You'll get a sense of the correct ground speed as you go, with respect to height of material and ground terrain...... Holes, rocks stumps and bumps.


----------



## Todd Lawill (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you so much. This was very helpful.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

mowers like to be at full speed to cut good. I would set the throttle to run at near 540 in idle, then keep on upshifting till has to work to keep it there


----------



## Chris Hobart (Nov 16, 2020)

Not sure on the RPM speed but I’d check the year on the tractor, they made 240s from 58-62 I believe. Here’s mine:
View attachment 64579


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Not sure on that tractor but my 1953 Ford had pto markings on the rpm gauge to run the shredder. Of course my rpm gauge needle wasnt steady, but I had a good idea when i was in that range.

I would set throttle to achieve that rpm...540 pto...and would mornin 2nd gear and mine was a 4 speed. It would cut fine in 3rd, but the ride was too rough and front wheels would dig in on the turns.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I do the same. Set the throttle to get 540 rpm on the mower, then adjust the gearing for tyhe ground to be mowed. Depending on the field growth, it can be between first and third gear. Heavy brush is first gear. Routinely mowed fields is second gear. Just weed cleanup is third gear. This on my 4 speed 53 NAA. Have not really tried mowing much with the 8 speed 4000, but assume it will be in the L range on the tranny. When mowing a new field, I always walk the field to find any unseen obstructions such as sink holes (common here in central Ky), and any stumps or large rocks that could damage the mower. This has saved a lot of grief. Found a sink hole on a neighbors property that would completely swallow a tractor. Was not seen until you were right on top of it. Neighbor swore it was not there the last time it was mowed 3 years ago. Needless to say, but if you damage your equipment while helping a neighbor, do not expect any help with the cost of repairs. You are on your own. I once hit an old concrete county road marker 40 ft inside a fenced field wound up costing me $400 to repair the equipment damage, even with the stump jumper blades on the brush hog. Not to mention getting hit in the back of the head with pieces of concrete. That pretty well shot the $100 I was charging for the mowing job.


----------

